# Hi everyone



## mike3g2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

new member here, hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mike3g2000* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## mike3g2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

i haven't had to post a question yet, i found most of the answers i was looking for just by browsing


----------



## swollen (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum mike 3g!
Your gonna love it here!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome
btw my weekend was shit 
cheers


----------



## brazey (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## mike3g2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks everybody


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rednack (Sep 22, 2011)

mike3g2000 said:


> new member here, hope everyone had a good weekend


welcome mikey...


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Our weekend was perfect.  Hope your was great


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Qanza (Sep 30, 2011)

Heya and welcome to IM


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!


----------



## rocco-x (Oct 14, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## musclemeds (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hiya


----------

